# Ct2 Hp



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, so I've always lusted after the CT1 in RX1 but I don't think I'll ever find one. I'm now thinking seriously about this CT2. The frame comes with a carbon/alloy Street fork. So what about the build? I'd love some suggestions but this is what I'm thinking at the moment...
Chorus 10 with Ti seatpost
not sure about brakes (sliver or black)?
King headset (black)
HED Ardennes or maybe an older "Paris-Roubaix" build...think Ambrosio!
struggling with the stem...something black or maybe Ti or perhaps that dark metal Deda Zero???
If you have any experience with this frame, I'd love to hear some feedback. Also, feel free to slag my build choices!
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's my new project, a 2005 CT2 HP PR04, size 57c-c x 57c-c:










I'm going to build her up with the pictured Reynolds Solitude wheelset with Pro2Race tires, full Chorus 11 groupset, Deda Newton classic bars, Deda Zero100 stem, Chorus seatpost and Selle San Marco Regal saddle...

The frame is slightly used, but in immaculate condition. Even the fork seems to be uncut. 

Frame + fork + Colnago headset + seatpost clamp = 2280 grams. Not maybe as lightweight as I expected, but I don't really care...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

vxpro said:


> OK, so I've always lusted after the CT1 in RX1 but I don't think I'll ever find one. I'm now thinking seriously about this CT2. The frame comes with a carbon/alloy Street fork. So what about the build? I'd love some suggestions but this is what I'm thinking at the moment...
> Chorus 10 with Ti seatpost
> 
> [URL="
> ...


 that's funny. I have a CT1 in RX1 with chorus 10 and campag Ti post. Its size 56. I've basicly had it in storage for the last 3 years. PM me if interested. You seem like you'd take care of it and give it a good home.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

My CT2 build now finished, and I'm very happy with it...


----------

